# .:| Royal blue HM spawn log |:.



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi guys, been a while since i posted a spawn log on here ....Just thought i would post this one up looking forward to the offspring from this spawn as both male and female are not siblings...Male was bred by me, and came from HMPK father and HM mother. The female i got from a friend and she came from a true HM line..


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Should be some beautiful babies!


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

No way! You got the male as F1 from the cross? Interesting!

When going HM x HMPK, what were the tail types and form/finnage variation you experienced? I might do that for my second spawn...

Beautiful fish btw. Babies are gonna be lookers for sure!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful, cannot wait to see the babies. Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

looks very promising. do both parents have red-loss?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

im excited also  well i will post a picture of the males father, dont seem to have one of the mother...to be honest i would say from the spawn he came from 90% came out to be HM maybe 3 or 4 turned out to be HMPK...so moms genes were very influential in the males as expected...i however found a few females to show attributes of HMPK characteristics...i saved one in particular for breeding...i will post her pic soon...only problem i have with the spawn is that this male as well as his siblings have the red loss characteristic...i know that off spring from this current spawn will indeed have red on their fins but i will be grateful to get atleast one fish with out red on its fin  ..ok here is a pic of the father


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

ohh!!! so guys they spawned lastnight  eggs a bit whiter than normal but we see if they hatch


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Babies are all out and free swimming


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Gotta do a water change on these tommorow.. they eating foodoed


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

hi guys i moved them to another container ...they are doing well...im particularly surprised they colouring up so fast..i will transfer them to another container as soon as i have some time mean time i already put back the pair to spawn


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

more pics today


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

wow....the bigger bettas are a LOT bigger than their brothers and sisters....i would say almost a 2 week difference! Nice!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

umarnasir335 said:


> wow....the bigger bettas are a LOT bigger than their brothers and sisters....i would say almost a 2 week difference! Nice!


You are right  they are different sizes ...thank you for viewing my log and thank your for your view...ur comments are most welcomed !


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

wow. color already? nice!

out of curiosity, what are you feeding them? looks like decap bbs. how did you manage to by-pass the give-it-to-us-raw-and-wriggling stage?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

They look amazing


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

amphirion said:


> wow. color already? nice!
> 
> out of curiosity, what are you feeding them? looks like decap bbs. how did you manage to by-pass the give-it-to-us-raw-and-wriggling stage
> 
> Hi amphirion, they are still on bbs however i did throw in some micro pellets and they started picking on the pellets which is a good sign  i usually do this all the time...how i get them to grow faster? i do complete water changes every week and feed 2-3 times a day. not recommended but i do it because im fearful of fungus and bacterial infections . thanks for following my log


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

FishWhisperer said:


> They look amazing


HI FishWhisperer, thanks! and thank you for looking at my log  please feel free to comment and ask me anything about them anytime !


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

some pics taken jus a moment ago


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi guys! here are a few pics i took a few minutes ago, as you can see some are quite bigger than some. Also some have green on them which meant that the female i bought did not come from a pure strain.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Actually, genetically that's what is supposed to happen. Royal blues are heterozygous for both steel and turquoise genes. You should be getting all 3 types of blue with a royal blue pair.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

kool jus thought i would get more homozygous fish and less heterozygous


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

pretty blue!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Turquoise: BB;
Royal blue: Bb;
Steel blue: bb;

Royal blue (Bb) x Royal Blue (Bb): 25% BB, 50% Bb, 25% bb;

if you want a 100% royal blue spawn, you should cross Turquoise with Steel.


----------

